# The Adventures of Lucy Lime



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been waiting all day for this post! She's SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

What a cute girl, congratulations!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...very cute!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What an exciting day!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is so cute...welcome to your new home ms lucy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! glad all was well on the trip home!!! the pen looks empty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lime girl is so cute... It was nice to watch them grow and now we are able to really watch lime girl grow more! I can't wait for more pictures. Welcome home Lime Girl!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Lucy is beautiful!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!! glad all was well on the trip home!!! the pen looks empty!!!!!!!!!


 
I bet it looks empty!! 3 more gone? It's going to become manageable again.



Thanks guys! I/we love her to bits already! More pictures to come soon! We took her over to nana's and papa's. I don't think we'll have a problem finding someone to watch her if we want to get away!


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

She is so cute! She looks perfectly squeezable. Have fun with her!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so glad the trip went so well. Lucy is beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. I love her name.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how great those sweet new puppy days are. Treasure them. they grow up so fast!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

She is so sweet and adorable!!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

What a cute baby! Enjoy her


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> I bet it looks empty!! 3 more gone? It's going to become manageable again.


3 gone as well as Lucy...I made a mistake and had a couple come @ 4 that I thought was coming today..Red girl, who is now "Jaime" It was a bit of scrambling but we got her off without a hitch!!!!!! so I had 4 left last night!!! LOL....they still made as much of a mess as 11!!! :

one today, one tomorrow and the final kids Monday!

Morning miss Lucy!!!!! Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lucy Lime!!!
We've all been anxiously waiting for your arrival home and can't wait to watch you grow 
Tell Mom to keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*Day 2*

Well she definitely has a set of lungs on her! 

She was up every 2 hrs whining and wailing to go out last night. So you'd think with all that, we wouldn't have had any potty issues in the crate. Uhm no, at 5:30 we woke up to the lovely aroma of puppy poo and Miss Lucy had an impromptu bath at 5:40. She's definitely not a fan of the hairdryer!

We went for another car ride today and she was great there and hasn't had anymore accidents since, but we learned our lesson! Must poo before bed!

Otherwise she's great and steals the show with everyone who meets her. : She's been playing like crazy and just found a new toy; the doorstoppers! She knows her name, comes when you call her pretty well and has peeing on comand almost figured out (at least I hope so!). 

We're working on sit, lay-down, loving the crate and potty training. So if anyone has any tips on the last two, feel free to share! I'll try to get another picture or two up tomorrow and maybe a video.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a cutie patootie! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a little beauty. Yes those first few nights can be very painful but stay strong and it will get better I promise. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

She is so sweet. How exciting...the beginning of a whole new life/adventure together!!! Oh, these moments are just so beautiful...Just makes me want to break into song....

PRECIOUS AND FEW ARE THE MOMENTS WE TWO CAN SHARE...................

LA LA LA

Enjoy your new baby..she is just the cutest ever!

Vic and Bud


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

am I missing pics somewhere?????????


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> : She's been playing like crazy and just found a new toy; the doorstoppers!


Jay and I just discovered that we are missing the rubber end caps on 3 different door stoppers in our house - keep an eye on them! haha

Glad to hear that Lucy's catching on to most things already! I can't wait to meet her! Think she wants to meet her boyfriend Molson next weekend?!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*Days 3 and 4!*

Lucy went and met her Baba (Macedonian for grandma) last night and again stole the show. She slept most of the time we were there, leading my mother in law to ask if she could steal her! Little did she know that Lucy would make up for it the next day! What a little terror she was this morning! She drove Will to distraction, getting into everything that she wasn't supposed to! Heather, are you sure you didn't send us home with Bristol? : LOL!

Honestly though, I can't say enough great things about her. She's already doing much better in her crate at night and now only cries when she needs to go potty and for roughly 5 minutes when we put her back in. 

As promised the pictures! The shoe picture is from today while we were making Thanksgiving dinner. The couch picture is from when she met her nana and papa... somehow I don't think I'm going to have trouble finding someone to watch her!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!! smoooches Lucy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a short video of Lucy playing out back, Ill post more as i manage to get them uploaded:

The Youtube tabs arent working properly, so here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DwIdWNC2hg


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a second (longer) video:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's really gorgeous! My 14 year old was watching the video with me and is hoping that our (soon to be born) puppy will be as funny as little Lucy!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

inge said:


> She's really gorgeous! My 14 year old was watching the video with me and is hoping that our (soon to be born) puppy will be as funny as little Lucy!


 
Oh she's a riot! But such a sweetheart too! :


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Luci said:


> Oh she's a riot! But such a sweetheart too! :


And a bit of a terror :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! I love the one of her running!!! How adorable 

I can't seem to get the videos to work  They play the first 2 or 3 seconds then cut off. Lemme try a different browser.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

yay! they worked in Chrome 

Awww!!! She's pretty quick! So cute  Molson perked up when he heard your voice, Will! If he wasn't so dead tired from our wkd at the cottage, I'm sure he would have paid more attention to the CUTE little FURBALL on the screen!!


----------



## GoldenGal (Sep 15, 2009)

What a love! Smooches *******


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> And a bit of a terror :doh:


are you sure you wanna keep her? I think she is defective and needs to be returned!!!!! ::curtain:


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy. She is a beauty!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> are you sure you wanna keep her? I think she is defective and needs to be returned!!!!! ::curtain:


 
You'll have to pry the little *PIRANHA*/kangaroo/cat from my cold dead fingers!!! :


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Luci said:


> You'll have to pry the little *PIRANHA*/kangaroo/cat from my cold dead fingers!!! :


Literally.. she latches on there pretty good


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was going to text you guys this morning on the train to work, to see how your vacation was going and tell you I was so jealous that you get to sleep in, yadda yadda yadda. And then I got to work, opened up this thread and remembered that your sleeping-in days are OVER!!! hahaha

I am still jealous, however, that you get to stay home all day and play with that cute little furball of yours!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, I'm dying at the videos. More more more! She's so cute! Congratulations again on your beautiful puppy!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

love love love the pictures and video! Thanks for sharing! She is a doll! Congrats!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Luci said:


> You'll have to pry the little *PIRANHA*/kangaroo/cat from my cold dead fingers!!! :


 
Oh and I forgot one... cow! She loves trying to eat the flowers and helping mommy in the garden...:doh::doh:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Introducing our Frog Dog!

She's already filling out quite a bit! Especially through her chest and is getting to be quite the little chunker!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA...oh, laughing hard....oh, hahahahahahaha

I love that pose...bless their little golden hearts. Gosh, they are just amazing...so amazing. You have the sweetest baby there...I want to hug...hug....hug....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is so cute....love those new puppy feet.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

she's so adorable...those little puppy feet ...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

he he he...Daddy's little girl! I can honestly say Boston consistently produces "frog dogs" LOL


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*New Lucy Pictures!*

She's grown into her collar now and looks like quite the little miss.  The rabbit she's playing with in the one picture was the same size as her when we picked her up. 

She LOVES the shoe closet and thinks it's her personal den.

The last picture was this morning. RockNRoll Lucy and I had taken the last week off and we had to go back to work today. Lucy didn't want me to go. :smooch:

So without further ado! Scrabble dog!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

:--heart:

adorable!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, and I still have to wait for 7 1/2 weeks to bring my little furball home...that picture with her sleeping...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awwww!!!!! Lucy is adorable!!! Don't tell her, but she won't fit under that shoe rack for much longer... 

Love the one of her and will sleeping - so cute! And apparently she doesn't want Chris to leave!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may not be too creative this time at night...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The long video is precious--she just wants to be by your side and has so much energy! It is so adorable the way they follow you, and give those "love nibbles!"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh! the pics are beautiful!!!!!! she melts my heart! Nice siggy Kim!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

She is sooooo cute!!!!
I want another one!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww what adorable pics!! I love the frog legs, and wish that Sawyer still did it. I esp. love the pic of her all smooshy faced in the shoes and the one of her sleeping with her daddy!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Aww what adorable pics!! I love the frog legs, and wish that Sawyer still did it. I esp. love the pic of her all smooshy faced in the shoes and the one of her sleeping with her daddy!!


Sawyer doesn't anymore?? funny all my Boston kids DO  it's in the genes!!!!!! lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol..."ah c'mon mom, call in sick, we got's playing to do"!!!!!::bowl:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice Siggy Kim! I'm sure they'll love it.
....I'm confused though. Are Lucy and Rock-n-Roll Lucy, little Lucy's human parents...each a member?

Loved the video of Lucy playing with Mom. Good to see another little piranha. I thought something was wrong with Ike when he used us for chew toys! She's adorable!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> ....I'm confused though. Are Lucy and Rock-n-Roll Lucy, little Lucy's human parents...each a member?


 
Yep, you're right, Luci & RockNRoll_Lucy are married and are the parents of Lucy the dog!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the siggy Kimm! Now to try to put it up!



rappwizard said:


> The long video is precious--she just wants to be by your side and has so much energy! It is so adorable the way they follow you, and give those "love nibbles!"


 
Love nibbles? She must've missed the memo on the nibbles... last night she drew blood on dad... he was not a happy camper! :no:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> lol..."ah c'mon mom, call in sick, we got's playing to do"!!!!!::bowl:


 
And I SO WANTED to! She's just too cute for words, Heather. The pictures and even the video don't do her justice. I love this little puppy so! :smooch::


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> Love nibbles? She must've missed the memo on the nibbles... last night she drew blood on dad... he was not a happy camper! :no:


Uhoh! Lucy, you bad girl - smarten up or your parents might return you! ....nah, that won't happen  who am I kidding?!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

don't be afraid to be firm with that sweet little face...remember her cousin is KISS! "kisses NO bites"!!!! She can take it! Tauri is her momma!!!!! LOL


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> don't be afraid to be firm with that sweet little face...remember her cousin is KISS! "kisses NO bites"!!!! She can take it! Tauri is her momma!!!!! LOL


Any suggestions on how to make NO! work? We've tried the whole redirecting thing, but she seems to be much more interested in chomping on fingers, clothes... toes... :doh: We've tried being firm... is there such a thing as too firm with the little piranha (obviously within reason)?

And she is VERY afraid of the sound of the hair dryer. I've tried to leave it on and just ignore it, but she runs to the opposite end of the house and hides. :curtain: I've also tried to bribe her towards it... should I just stick it out and continue what I've been doing?

She's roughly 11.5 lbs and has taught herself how to do stairs... silly girl!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> Any suggestions on how to make NO! work? We've tried the whole redirecting thing, but she seems to be much more interested in chomping on fingers, clothes... toes... :doh: We've tried being firm... is there such a thing as too firm with the little piranha (obviously within reason)?
> 
> And she is VERY afraid of the sound of the hair dryer. I've tried to leave it on and just ignore it, but she runs to the opposite end of the house and hides. :curtain: I've also tried to bribe her towards it... should I just stick it out and continue what I've been doing?
> 
> She's roughly 11.5 lbs and has taught herself how to do stairs... silly girl!


Try ignoring her when it happens, go to a different room than her so she gets the idea that biting ends the playtime. Molson gets into his hyper/zoomie moods sometimes and he gets a little jaw-happy so we have to quardon (sp?) him off from us until he calms us down.

No suggestions for the hair dryer, except maybe something to do with food rewards when its on?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my! She is just toooooo adorable! I love the squishy face in the shoes. So cute!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

So she's a little piranha--she's still adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the best time watching Lucy's youtube videos- what a cheerful perfect golden puppy. I love her "formal" name.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

redirect, redirct redirect, toys,bones...I know this is one of the most frustrating for new puppy parents, it does get exhausting. I have said kisses no bites more often in the last few months than I care to count!! As for the dryer, are you doing your hair or hers?? If I am doing a puppy, I just hold them and carry on despite the fussing, once the session is over, I make a fuss and treat...when the litter was here and I was shop vacc'ing the pen there were some that would run the other way and others that would investigate, I just carried on about my business. Not sure what you are asking about the dryer????


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> redirect, redirct redirect, toys,bones...I know this is one of the most frustrating for new puppy parents, it does get exhausting. I have said kisses no bites more often in the last few months than I care to count!! As for the dryer, are you doing your hair or hers?? If I am doing a puppy, I just hold them and carry on despite the fussing, once the session is over, I make a fuss and treat...when the litter was here and I was shop vacc'ing the pen there were some that would run the other way and others that would investigate, I just carried on about my business. Not sure what you are asking about the dryer????


So redirecting and persistence it is!

Using the hairdryer on her. That's what I've been doing so far, just continuing on like it's no big deal. Same with baths when she needs them. This weekend she's going to get a couple of just get your feet wet baths, but currently she needs the full one... she likes to mop up things with her body. :doh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't bath mine unless they have rolled in something totally gross! That's just me, I think excessive bathing disturbs the natural oils in the coat, and can cause more harm than good ..a good thorough brushing usually takes care of daily grooming needs...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I don't bath mine unless they have rolled in something totally gross! That's just me, I think excessive bathing disturbs the natural oils in the coat, and can cause more harm than good ..a good thorough brushing usually takes care of daily grooming needs...


I plan on doing it as an "as needed basis", but yesterday she mopped up a pee puddle...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

*AHEM* 

It has been 10 DAYS since the last pictures.

I'm just sayin'......


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

*More LUCY Pictures!*

I managed to nag Sarah enough over the past few days that she has e-mailed me some pics of Lucy that she took last night and asked me to post for her! She has been really busy working off site and hasn't had much time to spend at her desk.

She had her 2nd round of shots yesterday and weighed in at 14.2 lbs 

I can't believe how sweet Lucy's face is! Here are the pics..


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

She is just way too cute!!!!
Timber thinks so too


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

As I told Sarah, it is a good job timing was off due to our recent happenings here, or Lucy would have stayed! I love her!!!!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucy is very gorgeous! I missed this thread before....so congrats!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> She is just way too cute!!!!
> Timber thinks so too


Timber is going to have to fight Molson for her


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

you guys are too funny! Both Molson & Timber better remember their manners!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> you guys are too funny! Both Molson & Timber better remember their manners!


Ah who am I kidding... Molson won't be interested in Lucy, he likes boys!
Timber will be fighting ME for her!  :samurail: :heartbeat


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Ah who am I kidding... Molson won't be interested in Lucy, he likes boys!
> Timber will be fighting ME for her!  :samurail: :heartbeat


poor Molson! I wish Blue liked boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Ah who am I kidding... Molson won't be interested in Lucy, he likes boys!
> Timber will be fighting ME for her!  :samurail: :heartbeat


Well Steph, while you and Timber are fighting over her, Lucy Lime and I will be sliding out the back door :311taunt-


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting those Steph, there just doesn't seem to be enough hours in my day! 



timberwolf said:


> Well Steph, while you and Timber are fighting over her, Lucy Lime and I will be sliding out the back door :311taunt-


Oh you're offering to take the little rascal outside and do landmine duty? Thanks!! : 

You should see our modified yard! We've got snowfence across the back garden, so tug with thorny plants has stopped and down the middle (where a permanent fence will go, once the ground thaws in the spring) so she doesn't get into the neighbour's garden! She seems to have a thing for plants!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

More updated pictures of our little girl! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=67438

:smooch:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Most recent pictures of Lucy! She's growing like a weed and is going for her last set of puppy shots on Monday! She has developed a taste for small rocks much to our dismay, but currently just chews on them, so we're trying to disuade her from them as well as remove them from the backyard. She keeps finding the one or two we missed though! 

She's really smart and does sit, lay down, shake with both hands all on voice and hand signals. We're still working on give, come and stay. We started puppy classes last week and she seems to get along quite well with all the pups in her class which is great!

The first 3 pictures are from when we went to St Catharines to visit grandpa and she had the only taste of what it's like to wear puppy clothes! She didn't seem to mind. She also met Abby, a miniature schnauzer, so had someone her own size to play with.

The next bunch are from last week when she had a spa day and looked all fluffy and cute. 

The last two are from this morning during her morning snuggles which she gets on the weekend. 

Enjoy!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

She has grown but still very pretty! Thank you for posting.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

yay!!!! what a cutie!!!  thanks for the pics Sarah!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I NEEDED a Lucy Lime fix. She's as adorable as ever.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hugs Lucy! & surprise surprise her outfit is LIME!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucy has such a beautiful head&face!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's just beautiful. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

A few pictures of Lucy's recent adventures! She's roughly 40lbs and is almost 5 months old!


Snow for the first time and puppy snow angels!

Christmas morning and her new toys!

And the picture for her audition to Snow Buddies


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

She's so pretty! I love her eyebrows. She's so expressive. Those last two head shots are gorgeous.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! I'm particularly pleased with myself with this bunch of photos!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats she's adorable!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, she's every bit as gorgeous as I dreamed she would be. She was always my fave from that litter! Her coloring is just to die for! She's getting so big!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I had a long response typed up, but the computer ate it 

She's an extremely expressive dog! She is very quiet (only play growls or the odd rawrf while playing), but her eyebrows and body language say so much! You can't help but laugh at her. 

We're really happy she's staying as dark as she is. She and esjay's Molson are very similar in colour. It'll be interesting to try to tell them apart once she gets a bit bigger. Her adult coat is coming in and is still quite soft, it's not coarse at all. 

She's also super smart. In her trick repitoire she has: sit, lay down, shake (both paws), high five (both paws), up, down, give, leave it, sit stay, down stay, bring it here and roll over (still needs a bit of help with that). 
She comes sometimes

She also knows right and left, walks on a loose leash, sits at street crossings.

Anyways! Off to play with the pup!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Luci said:


> She's making herself quite at home! Right down to wanting to help type on the forum...


Send her over to Fur Dawgs, we'll take good care of her


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww! Great photos, Sarah! I love all the snow pictures especially the very last one, she is a beautie and Molson sure misses her!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We went to a retriever trial yesterday to see if Lucy was at all interested in being a field dog. She was great! 

She sat and was well behaved the whole time we were there (roughly 4hrs). She was very interested in the "gun" noise and would watch the other dogs do their runs. A couple of the handlers took some time to show us how to start training her if we/she were interested. One of the gentlemen took us over to an empty parking lot and threw a couple of practice throws for Lucy. She LOVED it! Went straight out to the dummy, picked it up properly, and brought it back to Will! Of course she didn't want to be caught/give it up once she got back, but that's in the training, right?:doh: 

So tonight we're going to check out another trainer to see if we like what he's got to teach in his puppy II obedience class and are going to go from there! 

She's such a cool little dog!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> We went to a retriever trial yesterday to see if Lucy was at all interested in being a field dog. She was great!
> 
> She sat and was well behaved the whole time we were there (roughly 4hrs). She was very interested in the "gun" noise and would watch the other dogs do their runs. A couple of the handlers took some time to show us how to start training her if we/she were interested. One of the gentlemen took us over to an empty parking lot and threw a couple of practice throws for Lucy. She LOVED it! Went straight out to the dummy, picked it up properly, and brought it back to Will! Of course she didn't want to be caught/give it up once she got back, but that's in the training, right?:doh:
> 
> ...


 HOW KEWL!!!!!!!!!!! :--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That sounds like fun! Where was the trial at? 

I'm sure with a little more practice, Lucy will be a star at the trials - she is a smart girl!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

It was at Cold Creek Conservation Area (near Bolton). LOL with a LOT more practice :doh:

The guy who runs the Global Pet Food's in Newmarket told us about it! He also told us about this trainer we're going to see tonight. I'm pretty excited. This trainer comes HIGHLY recommended in the area. He's out in Tottenham. So we'll go check him out and see! :bowl:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> It was at Cold Creek Conservation Area (near Bolton). LOL with a LOT more practice :doh:
> 
> The guy who runs the Global Pet Food's in Newmarket told us about it! He also told us about this trainer we're going to see tonight. I'm pretty excited. This trainer comes HIGHLY recommended in the area. He's out in Tottenham. So we'll go check him out and see! :bowl:


Awesome! I hope all goes well tonight and keep me posted! OT, but I just wrote a bunch of e-mails today trying to find nearby training facilities for dock diving this spring. So far the closest I've found is Alliston which is still 1h20m...  Do you think the new owners of my old house would mind if Molson & I used their pool a few times a week?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Awesome! I hope all goes well tonight and keep me posted! OT, but I just wrote a bunch of e-mails today trying to find nearby training facilities for dock diving this spring. So far the closest I've found is Alliston which is still 1h20m...  Do you think the new owners of my old house would mind if Molson & I used their pool a few times a week?


lol! I'm not sure if they do dock diving at this place, but I know they do agility and frisbee. http://www.tamsu.ca/


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

So nice to see Lucy Lime Girl. She is so pretty and growing up so much. I love following this thread and Lucy Lime. Ever since we all ooggled over her when Heather would post the pictures of the litter.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

beccacc31 said:


> So nice to see Lucy Lime Girl. She is so pretty and growing up so much. I love following this thread and Lucy Lime. Ever since we all ooggled over her when Heather would post the pictures of the litter.



Thanks Becca! Tell me about the growing up! She's 5 months old today! Holy wow is time ever flying. I'm already convinced I didn't take enough fluffy puppy pictures when she was small. :no:

We start the Puppy II class on Wed! She might be a little behind the class because she didn't do the Puppy I class John runs, but I think we're up for the challenge!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

she is a beauty. I love her expression as well. She reminds me a little of my Scout.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Went to our first Puppy II class last night and I'm so proud of my little girl! 

The trainer's wife (who does the business side of things) was concerned that she wouldn't be at the same level as the other dogs because we had just finished a Petsmart class (which admittedly, didn't teach her an awful lot, but that wasn't the goal). We had gone to the Petsmart class for the socialization aspect. Lucy already knew most of what they were trying to teach there. But I digress. So I was a little concerned about how she would do, which was silly. Lucy was great! She wasn't the best dog in the class, but she also wasn't the worst! AND! She's the youngest! 

Even better, I actually feel like we've got the opportunity to learn a lot here. Which is a real change from before. We've got to work on our stays and walking, but that's ok!

Just had to share about my little super star!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great news, Sarah  I'm glad she did well and it sounds like you've found a great trainer too. Hopefully Molson and I can join you two there in the Spring, although this time Molson is the one who will have to play catch up!

I love those pics... her face is so adorable with that "I know I'm cute" look!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHH, there's that little star. She is SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Steph! Ya, I really like the place. Great people. There's two other goldens in the class who are roughly one and two months older than Lucy

lol, that's the "I know I'm not supposed to be here, but if I flatten right out and look pathetic, maybe I can stay." look. I'd say she's got it perfected


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> AAAAHHH, there's that little star. She is SO beautiful!!!


 I think so too, but I'm super biased. :curtain:


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

So glad that Luci did great! She is still as pretty as ever! Keep up the good work Luci!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*Proud Mommy!*

We went to a Beginner II class last night to make up for the first class we missed of the Puppy II. It was graduation night, so the trainer said it probably wasn't the best class for us to come to and there might be stuff that she can't do, but to just do what we could. She was a little unfocused at first before the class started, but the food motivated pup settled down and into routine pretty quick. We've been working with her a lot, roughly an hour, each night because we've been using her dinner as her rewards. Towards the end of the class they had a bunch of timed tests that each dog had to do. The first was a course with stations. 

Station #1: down stay 
Station #2: down, sit, down 
Station #3: weave between the pylons 
Station #4 stand stay (we only had to stand because we don't do that very well yet) 
Station #5 sit stay and call to you (while sitting in a chair) and sit in front 

When it was our turn, they asked if we wanted to do the puppy version of the course. I told them we could do everything, but the stand stay. Lucy was awesome! We had the second fastest time! Pretty good for a puppy!

Then we did a sit stay and I walked across the room, then called her to me and she had to sit. Again this was timed. We beat all the older dogs who'd been doing the class for 6 weeks! HUGE smile on my face!!:--big_grin::heartbeat 
EVERYONE (trainers, other people in the class) was so impressed! They kept asking Will how old Lucy was and how long she'd been doing the classes etc. 

Just had to share about my super smart little puppers! :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

WTG!!!!!! I am so proud of you all!:woot2::appl: Momma Tauri sends high fives!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go, Luci!!! I'm impressed that she could keep up with the "big dogs." What a smart girl you have on your hands...and a beautiful one too!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucy is SO her mom!!!!!!!! I can't get over it!:--heart::--crazy:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Lucy is SO her mom!!!!!!!! I can't get over it!:--heart::--crazy:


LOL Heather, they certainly look similar! You'll have to let me know where you see the similarities (looks, brains, personality etc). I'd be interested to know!



CarolinaCasey said:


> Way to go, Luci!!! I'm impressed that she could keep up with the "big dogs." What a smart girl you have on your hands...and a beautiful one too!


She certainly is making it easier on us with her smarts! She catches on so fast!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy graduated from her second puppy class last night. John was really impressed with how well she was doing and told us so. We were pretty happy about that, especially since she was the youngest in her class!:--big_grin:


We've also gone to a frisbee workshop with her, mostly for us to lear how to teach her to catch one. So we're dabbling in that a bit. 

She's lost all of her puppy teeth and has entered into the trying teenage stage, but luckily there are two of us and only one of her so we trade when either of us gets frustrated. 

We've already decided we're going to do Advanced/Level 3 with her and are really looking forward to it already. We figure if she's that easy to train and is smart enough to learn it, then who are we to hold her back? :

We're going to try to get a video of her doing all her tricks soon, but we've gotta catch her on a good listening day. 

And of course! Everyone's favorite part. The pictures!



We're actually sleeping here. I was home from work sick. 






Are we done with pictures yet?!

Doing a trick!


Looking particularly Tauri-esk

Happy girl!


Some of them are a little fuzzy because I was trying not to use the flash. It makes her colour come out funny.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How can she become prettier every time you put pictures up? I love her Tauri-look!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's growing up SO SO beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How could Luci have grown this much? She is a pint-sized dog now more than a puppy! Pretty girlie. . .


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's growing into a beautiful dog, thanks for sharing the pictures. Congrats on puppy II graduation!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> How could Luci have grown this much? She is a pint-sized dog now more than a puppy! Pretty girlie. . .



I have no idea how she grew so much! We were watching some of the video of her from when she was really little last night and were thinking the same thing! She was so tiny! A little puff ball with legs!

Be careful! I already noticed your little Copley loosing his little puff look!

Thanks CC! We're really happy with how smart she is and how well she catches on! :smooch:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe the size of her either, she is such a pretty girl! 

Congrats on your 2nd graduation, Lucy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She is SO beautiful! Her litter has a very special place in my heart. Thanks for continuing to share her with us!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> She is SO beautiful! Her litter has a very special place in my heart. Thanks for continuing to share her with us!


Thanks for letting me share her! It gives me a biased outlet to talk about her. I'm pretty sure most of my friends and co-workers have heard enough about my smart little puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Hard to believe she is so grown up.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arty: Happy half Birthday Lucy!arty:

I can't believe how big she's getting! 

Level 3 starts on Thursday! Lucy is already looking forward to it or at least Will and I are :curtain:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy ½ Birthday pretty girl!! Molson sends lots of big kisses and hugs to you! We'll celebrate on Saturday


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!! I just love her! & I am so proud of her and what you guys have already accomplished with her!!!! Daddy Boston arrived today for his sleep over ( month long!) Its great to have him home for a visit!!! He and Tauri send big woofs to lil Lucy!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I just love her! & I am so proud of her and what you guys have already accomplished with her!!!! Daddy Boston arrived today for his sleep over ( month long!) Its great to have him home for a visit!!! He and Tauri send big woofs to lil Lucy!


Thanks Heather. It means a lot to hear you say that. We're so happy with her!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*7 Months Old!*

Well the Spitfire is 7 months old tomorrow. How time flies!

She's doing great in obedience class and is soaking everything up like a sponge! :bowl:

I'm still totally in love with this little four-legged monkey, especially when she feels like being a snuggle. 

We met a woman today who is going to help us train her to do field work and I think Lucy will really love it. 

I can't get over how great of a dog she's turning out to be! :smooch:

The first two pictures are from Friday when she decided she was still small enough to fit under the bed. :uhoh:


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess it means that it's been too long since we got together because I can hardly recognize little Lucy from just a month ago at our last meet! She's really growing up and sadly, looking less like a puppy everyday but definitely growing into a beautiful little girl!

My favourites are the one of her in the bath and the 4th last one - what a smile!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I love this little one!....I knew there was such potential even as a wee baby! She got the best of both momma & dad!!!!!!!! You guys have made her "Shine" Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

The bathtub picture pose is a regular occurrence around here. Especially after she's had a bath... she feels like she needs to inspect it to make sure there's no water left in it for her to play in. Silly girl! :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*The elusive velcro puppy...*

It seems I have one in rare female form! 


Will is away for the weekend and little miss Lucy hasn't left my side the whole night. It's making her listen really well to whatever I say. Cool! 


In other news we've finished this round of puppy classes and are going to start a Rally O class next! John (the trainer) thinks she's got the right stuff to compete and we like the foundation that it will give her for other things! It'll also let her finish growing a bit more before we give agility a try.


----------

